# I think that we are making the wrong stuff



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bar/3988415442.html

HAND CARVED VERY SOLID WOOD PIECES MUST SEE!!! - $1500 (MIAMI)

HELLO FRIENDS GREAT DEAL
THESE ITEMS WAS OVER $ 4500.00 now $1500 or obo 
contact 786-444-047 lenard


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Fred Flintstone would be very proud!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't thank so.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thats a heck of a price reduction!!


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

Wow if I wasn't so far away I think that I would jump all over this one.
I wonder if they will ship for that price??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope I can find any one that buys his furniture so I can sell them a log stump stool for only $899 reduced from $3500.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

wow.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Big difference in FOR SALE versus SOLD


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Agree with ajosephg. You can ask any price you want. What matters is what it sold for.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a remarkable find. I think that I'll just pass. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

